# 2008 Victoria's Secret Fantasy Bra Revealed



## Aprill (Oct 21, 2008)

nay on that price dude


----------



## Karren (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow!! Love those tassles!! Christmas is coming Aprill!!





Just saw the $5,000,000 price tag in the small print!!! Holy crap!! hahaha


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it's ugly



Makes me wonder who'd pay that price for this thing....


----------



## daer0n (Oct 21, 2008)

Pfft, i'd rather buy myself a used car and be braless than pay that price for that bra, its ugly!

What, it comes with satellite tv or something


----------



## Darla (Oct 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pfft, i'd rather buy myself a used car and be braless than pay that price for that bra, its ugly!What, it comes with satellite tv or something





lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 21, 2008)

idk if i like it. i like the print on the right side of the bra, but the left side kinda looks like weird veins in diamond idk it kinda grosses me out

and astheticly it is lopsided


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmph I think the tassles are misplaced


----------



## bCreative (Oct 21, 2008)

They have one of these every year? And who would be dumb enough to pay that much for one bra!!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pfft, i'd rather buy myself a used car and be braless than pay that price for that bra, its ugly!What, it comes with satellite tv or something


----------



## pla4u (Oct 21, 2008)

Ill stick with my plane oll corset bra or my basic platex bras ...taget brands work fine for me ..priced much better


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks like the top part of our carnival costumes!!!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks quite silly looking to me...$5,000,000?!Omg..


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 21, 2008)

lol. I'd prefer the money!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, it's not the prettiest fantasy bra they've ever done... still, I'd also rather the money!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 21, 2008)

U-G-L-Y


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

umm this would only suit sumone in the the circus of like acrobat type thing.....Maybe Cirque de solai ...hmmm maybe not thay have more taste then that!!!

Umm for that much money i can think of 5,000,000 reasons not to buy that bra


----------



## Anthea (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, I wonder how it would go in the washing machine lol Seriously how could anyone justify that kind of money on a bra?


----------



## fawp (Oct 22, 2008)

I think it's pretty.





There's a reason it's called a _*Fantasy*_ bra, ya'll!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's pretty.




There's a reason it's called a _*Fantasy*_ bra, ya'll!

I totally agree!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I wonder how it would go in the washing machine lol Seriously how could anyone justify that kind of money on a bra? I wouldn't recommend putting diamonds in the washing machine.



lol!


----------



## fawp (Oct 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldn't recommend putting diamonds in the washing machine.




lol! Hmm...maybe that's why mine never last.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldn't recommend putting diamonds in the washing machine.



lol! That would be one stinky bra without being able to put it in the washing machine, cause i doubt it could be washed by hand



LOL!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 22, 2008)

it's pretty, but its not the kind of thing you can just throw on under a tshirt! you really couldn't wear clothes over that thing..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That would be one stinky bra without being able to put it in the washing machine, cause i doubt it could be washed by hand



LOL! It's more of an art piece: warn only for show, really.
It's not like anyone who buys it is going to be wearing it all day and throwing clothes on over it. lol.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldn't recommend putting diamonds in the washing machine.



lol! ??? I guess you would need to take it to the jewley store and have it cleaned..????


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 28, 2008)

I doubt it will sell, and still it is a pretty assine promotion


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, I'd look great in that! People would have a hard time talking to me, they wouldn't be looking in my eyes, that's for sure!


----------



## massivepwn (Oct 28, 2008)

Umm... Any reason it costs 5 thousand dollars? I don't see what's so special about it. hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Why all the hate, everyone? lol. They do this every year...I think it's fun to see what they'll come up with every holiday season...

Originally Posted by *massivepwn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  Umm... Any reason it costs 5 thousand dollars? I don't see what's so special about it. hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's entirely covered in diamonds. That usually ups the price. lol!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually it's $5,000,000.


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why all the hate, everyone? lol. They do this every year...I think it's fun to see what they'll come up with every holiday season...


It's entirely covered in diamonds. That usually ups the price. lol!





I agree- all in fun! I think it's cool looking!


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 29, 2008)

I was a big fan of the ruby diamond fantasy bra from a few years ago and the original all diamond fantasy bra!

There is an oil tycoon out there buying these up for his mistress somewhere in the world!


----------



## rachelrxo (Nov 4, 2008)

That'll be on my christmas list... not.... haha


----------



## goddess_sham (Nov 16, 2008)

weirdly, it reminds me of spiderman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lessy (Nov 18, 2008)

its nice, got my favorite colors.....but who would actually buy it????? why?????? ahhhhh such a waste



...even though ppl that can actually afford a bra like that probably don't care what they spend their money on


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't like it. If the diamonds weren't real and it was priced like most bras are, I still wouldn't buy it. Not my fantasy.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's pretty.




There's a reason it's called a _*Fantasy*_ bra, ya'll!

I agree, and I gotta say Adriana's boobs are prettier, lol, I have a girl crush on her


----------

